# ANSWER: How to Repair Kayak Sinking Ten Miles Offshore



## exp2000 (Jul 9, 2011)

> You are miles offshore out of sight of land in waters remote from civilisation. Your kayak is taking on water; so much water that you are going nowhere.
> 
> You have to effect an emergency repair to the hull in order to seal the leak so you can discharge the water.
> 
> ...


*ANSWER: It is called "BOAT BOG".*

This weekend I met with Brett Mudie from the Australian product Boat Bog. We had been corresponding with one another over the past month or two regarding my search for a repair patch that would adhere to a Polyethelene Hull and could be applied underwater. He was quietly confident that his product would do the job nicely.

Fortunately he was visiting Broome so I arranged to meet him for a practical demonstration. We launched my Adventure Island into the lazy afternoon surf at Gantheaume Point Anchorage and began trialling three products side by side.

1. Boat Bog 2. Selley's All-Clear	3. Duct Tape










The duct tape exhibited limited adhesion and was easily peeled from the hull so I immediately discounted it. Surprisingly the Selley's All Clear adhered very well to the hull even underwater so it was in with a chance. I was impressed to find that the Boat Bog adhered equally well. Once applied, it could only be removed by forcibly scraping it from the hull with my fingernails.



















At this point we parted company as I launched the AI for a few hours of gentle sailing. Returning to the shore I observed the final outcome. The All-Clear was pretty much all clear from the hull. Since it has the consistency of grease, it was easily removed by even gentle wave action in mild sea conditions.
However, the Boat Bog remained entirely unaffected. The product has the consistency of potters clay or wall putty. Combine this flexible solid form with excellent adhesive properties even on stubborn polyethelene and you have the perfect product for effecting emergency kayak repairs at sea.
I have to admit, I was surprised. I did not expect it to be THIS good! But on this occasion I was more than happy to be proved wrong.










Brett tells me that it is the result of 6 years of trial and development right here in Australia. Furthermore the product is completely non-toxic. No surface preparation is necessary; it remains permanently flexible and requires no setting time. It comes in three grades tailored for all water temperatures varying from arctic to tropical.

The impression I gained from my initial trial indicates that it could provide a sufficiently stable seal to even endure extended sea miles till one reached home shores. It's consistency and adhesive properties were such that it would likely prove immovable even in heavy seas.

Boat Bog is stocked by the BCF and Tackle World Stores or it can also be purchased online at: http://www.boatbog.com/

Here is a good independent video review:






I for one will be stocking it in my emergency repair kit. This is the perfect imperative emergency repair product for kayakers venturing offshore.

Thanks Brett for being so accommodating. With a name like that I knew you would be a great bloke


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Congratulations Brett on finding the solution to a holed kayak, and thanks to Occy (Paul) for initiating the research into this.

I'm buying some immediately, and it will become standard kit, along with some swimming goggles to apply it under the hull if well out to sea.

Thanks guys...you've probably contributed to saving a yak and/or a life.

Trevor


----------



## Akool (Dec 10, 2009)

Looks good, followed your other thread and saw boat bog in there so it's nice to see it actually works. I will get myself some of it to add to my safety gear. Nice work.


----------



## exp2000 (Jul 9, 2011)

Hi Trev,

Yes, the saga had become a little protracted so I had long forgotten who suggested what.

So thanks Dougout and Occulator Ten Thousand for bringing this to my attention.

And thanks to Trev for your encouragement and everyone who contributed to the search.

And thanks to Snapperz for being such an idiot - I still crackup every time I see that post :lol: :lol: :lol:

Brett
~


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Does it just rub off afterwards or does it eventually set hard ?
How will you clean it off your Ai ?
I presume it is only for temporary repairs and not permanent.
Thanks for the review.


----------



## exp2000 (Jul 9, 2011)

Hi Keza,



> Does it just rub off afterwards or does it eventually set hard ?


I have had it on a couple of days now exposed to our hot climate air and the lump is starting to form a slight skin. I think that it would take a long long time for the lump to become completely hard if it ever does.



> How will you clean it off your Ai ?


I was just asking Brett the same thing. I am going to try a scraper followed by some water, a scrubbing brush and some elbow grease. At this stage I am wary of applying chemical solvents to my new toy.



> I presume it is only for temporary repairs and not permanent.


Although it looks like it would last a very long time it is not intended as a permanent repair since It could be physically removed by scuffing against surfaces or objects.
~


----------

